# More New Jackson Models?



## groverj3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Since I'm obviously known as a big Jackson guy around here by now I thought I'd share something from the Jackson facebook page.







Looks kind of Ibby-like. No pickup rings, Different positioning on the controls. Not many Jacksons have dot inlays, much less offset dots. Also, matching figured headstocks so far have only been available on USA Selects and customs. Very interesting. I'm guessing these are bolt-ons.

I didn't see it posted yet, but I could've missed it.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 5, 2012)

Very nice, I might grab one of these when I can.

I wonder if these will be Japanese models for when the Japan factory/factories are re-commissioned.


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 5, 2012)

They don't LOOK like bolt ons to me, but I could be wrong. Either way those guitars look great. Not a big Jackson guy but these are gorgeous.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 5, 2012)

There's another picture that looks to me like the back of the neck is oil finished. That's why I was thinking bolt-on.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 5, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Very nice, I might grab one of these when I can.
> 
> I wonder if these will be Japanese models for when the Japan factory/factories are re-commissioned.



Is that happening? I haven't heard that anywhere. That would be great!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 5, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> They don't LOOK like bolt ons to me, but I could be wrong. Either way those guitars look great. Not a big Jackson guy but these are gorgeous.



They look bolt-on to me


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 5, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> Is that happening? I haven't heard that anywhere. That would be great!



I'm not the guy to ask (I wish I could tag MaxOfMetal of djpharoah in this post) but from what I know, the factories are closed due to damage sustained by the earthquake and tsunami of 2011. 

You could assume two scenarios:

A. They (Jackson), for some reason decided not to make Japanese guitars any longer, which is a terrible idea.

or B. The natural disasters in Japan made it impossible for the Japanese factories to operate.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Also, that looks like an OFR bar and not a floyd special. The logo looks more like an OFR, too. That would lead me to believe this is a USA model.

They were asking people on FB if they liked the bound or unbound version better. So I would assume they are only planning on releasing one of these.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 5, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> Also, that looks like an OFR bar and not a floyd special. The logo looks more like an OFR, too. That would lead me to believe this is a USA model.
> 
> They were asking people on FB if they liked the bound or unbound version better. So I would assume they are only planning on releasing one of these.



They'll be Ping OFR's made in China.

It doesn't say 'Made in U.S.A' on the headstock, so they're probably Indonesian or Japanese.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 5, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'm not the guy to ask (I wish I could tag MaxOfMetal of djpharoah in this post) but from what I know, the factories are closed due to damage sustained by the earthquake and tsunami of 2011.
> 
> You could assume two scenarios:
> 
> ...



I had been assuming it was a combination of both. Lower profit margins on MIJ guitars due to increasing labor costs. It was pushing their "pro" line models to price points higher than the competition (LTD, Schecter, etc.). The natural disasters and whatnot were kind of like the straw that broke the camel's back in that respect.

However, I would love to be wrong.

It would be nice to have their models structured as:

$200-350 JS Series
~$500-700 X Series
~$800-1500 MIJ Pro Series
>$2000 USA Select

That would make sense. Went off on a little tangent though...


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 5, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> They'll be Ping OFR's made in China.
> 
> It doesn't say 'Made in U.S.A' on the headstock, so they're probably Indonesian or Japanese.



True, I hadn't noticed that . Good point on the floyd. AFAIK they haven't made Jacksons in Indonesia, but we also don't know where the X Series 7s are being made either, so, that's entirely possible.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh my God this is a step up for JAckson!  I will own one of these.


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 5, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> They look bolt-on to me


Ah, in the first picture the way the horns met the neck on the guitar on the right made me think otherwise. You're right though.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 5, 2012)

Those are fucking hot.


----------



## Pav (Aug 5, 2012)

If those are indeed OFRs, I will be quite impressed.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah, it's pretty much this.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 5, 2012)

Asian made OFRs.
The screw heads on the block-locks give it away.
The screw heads on German OFRs are bulkier.
http://dellus.net/the-lounge/original-floyd-rose-german-vs-korean/

I love the one without the white binding, and the matching headstocks also.


----------



## flexkill (Aug 5, 2012)

Love Jackson. Never trust a person who denies the awesomeness of the Jackson!


----------



## Force (Aug 5, 2012)

The Chushin factory closed down because it wasn't making any money, the earthquake was just a kick in the guts while they were lying down.

I sincerely hope these guitars will be made, they ooze epicness.


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 5, 2012)

Good god, the lack of pickup rings is far and away the most exciting thing about that for me. These look great. Especially with creme/black pickups


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 5, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> Good god, the lack of pickup rings is far and away the most exciting thing about that for me. These look great. Especially with creme/black pickups



 that's what I'm digging as well.

It's just a crying shame that they'll be made in India.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 5, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Very nice, I might grab one of these when I can.
> 
> I wonder if these will be Japanese models for when the Japan factory/factories are re-commissioned.




As you've been told several times now lol Jackson Japan is no more, and it's looking like that's going to be permanent as FMIC, rightfully, is not in a position to buy the entire Chushin operation and sourcing an entirely new Japanese OEM just isn't cost effective either. 

Perhaps one day we'll see MIJ Jacksons again, but it's not going to be anytime too soon.

Jackson didn't just pull their products from Japan, their OEM literally doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## nostealbucket (Aug 5, 2012)

Hmm.. a Jackson that I really like.
Definitely competition for the Ibanez premiums, which didn't impress me all that much.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks good with binding, I'd think about one.


----------



## BornToLooze (Aug 5, 2012)

I would love to have one of those, as long is it isn't basswood like most of the current line up is if I remember right.


----------



## sell2792 (Aug 5, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> I would love to have one of those, as long is it isn't basswood like most of the current line up is if I remember right.



Whats wrong with basswood?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 5, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> Whats wrong with basswood?



Nothing, JP's were made from Basswood for quite some time and still are, barre BFR's and X/XI/12. There's no problem with Basswood.

And yeah, this is ridiculously close to Ibanez's Premiums. Wonder how they play, if they price these well, it'll give the Premiums a run for their money.


----------



## BornToLooze (Aug 5, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> Whats wrong with basswood?



I'm just not that big of a fan of it. All of my basswood guitars have just seemed to sound kinda of meh compared to my mahogany ones.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 5, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> Whats wrong with basswood?



Nothing, nothing at all, but some people prefer Alder, Mahogony, Ash, ect. Be nice to have a variety. I myself am more of an Alder and Ash guy, so if these were Alder I might be more inclined to get one. 

Anyway these two look good. I like the one with the binding more. Hopefully this will be the start of a new mid-range line for Jackson to try to compete with the Schecter Hell Raisers, LTD Deluxes, ect. except with less Abalone  As ever since the drop of the Pro Series Jackson has not had a mid range alternative. 

I too am curious as to where these are made, maybe they will be Korean like what it appears to be competing with, Indian like most of the other X series, Chinese like the Charvel Desolation line...? 

Still waiting on new USA Select models, and yes, I would buy them! Hear that Jackson


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 5, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> As you've been told several times now lol Jackson Japan is no more, and it's looking like that's going to be permanent as FMIC, rightfully, is not in a position to buy the entire Chushin operation and sourcing an entirely new Japanese OEM just isn't cost effective either.
> 
> Perhaps one day we'll see MIJ Jacksons again, but it's not going to be anytime too soon.
> 
> Jackson didn't just pull their products from Japan, their OEM literally doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm interested in what the neck joint looks like. If these are competition for Ibbys I wonder if they sculpted it more than their usual bolt-ons. Doubtful though. If it was neck through I'd be very interested. However, I've spent too much money recently anyway 

Maybe this is a taste of a new midrange series? No info yet, just pics on FB.

Just an opinion, but... black neck binding on a dark fingerboard? Not a big fan of that.


----------



## Pav (Aug 5, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> Just an opinion, but... black neck binding on a dark fingerboard? Not a big fan of that.



On the other hand, I totally love it.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Pav said:


> On the other hand, I totally love it.



I don't hate it, it just looks kind of odd to me.

Also, in the second picture the heel looks sort of rounded. I might just be seeing things because of the angle though.

Hopefully they give out some details soon.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 5, 2012)

The only thing I don't like on these is the veneer top. I'd take a cool solid color, or hell, even a graphic (this _is_ Jackson after all). These cheap-o-tops in red are getting all kinds of boring. 

I do love that it's a bolt-on with a trem though.


----------



## SimonEriksson (Aug 5, 2012)

These look great! I hope we won't have to wait forever for these to be realesed.

The bound one is defenetly very nice! I think that a cream binding on the fretboard and headstock would match the body binding and the pickups better.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 5, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The only thing I don't like on these is the veneer top. I'd take a cool solid color, or hell, even a graphic (this _is_ Jackson after all). These cheap-o-tops in red are getting all kinds of boring.



I agree but only because it's red. There are other colors in the damn spectrum. I think Schecter, LTD, and Ibanez have enough red veneered guitars. Give us green or blue or purple or... anything but red and black


----------



## SimonEriksson (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree, one with a purple quilted maple veneer/top would be awesome! 

I hope these are Jacksons new mid range guitars and something like ''DKXTQM-FR - X series dinky''.


----------



## Pav (Aug 5, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I agree but only because it's red. There are other colors in the damn spectrum. I think Schecter, LTD, and Ibanez have enough red veneered guitars. Give us green or blue or purple or... anything but red and black



Heh, maybe it's because I don't own or thoroughly follow Schecters, LTDs or Ibbys, but I also love the trans red. Been craving a red guitar for years.  I seem to be the odd man out here.

Though I would agree that it looks a little cheapy and derivative with the veneer.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Pav said:


> Heh, maybe it's because I don't own or thoroughly follow Schecters, LTDs or Ibbys, but I also love the trans red. Been craving a red guitar for years.  I seem to be the odd man out here.
> 
> Though I would agree that it looks a little cheapy and derivative with the veneer.



Yeah, I've been wanting a red guitar for a while. For whatever reason there are plenty of trans blue, black, and green Jacksons out there but very few trans red ones.

While the veneer isn't as nice as a real top it also saves us money. If it was a full blown top then that would increase the price quite a bit. So, it's a little unrealistic for anyone to expect anything but a veneer on a "mid-range" guitar.

Heck, my SL2H has a veneer top. Granted, the veneer doesn't bother me.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm liking the one with the binding, but I agree that there are too many trans-red guitars out there. It'd be sweet if Jackson did a production model like this, but with a trans-white flame/quilt top like they did for Chris Broderick.


----------



## elrrek (Aug 6, 2012)

These look nice, accusations of going after the "Ibanez Premium" market are valid but this is not the first time Jackson has had offset dots on the neck, a fancy top or direct mount pickups - go looking for pictures of a '94 era Professional Dinky Reverse if you want to see that.

I prefer the one without binding.

As for where it's made, MaxofMetal is right (once again) on the story with the Japanese factory and I'll be very surprised if these are made any where other than India or China.


----------



## fortisursus (Aug 6, 2012)

Red can be cool, but this just looks a bit overdone. If they could lighten it up just a little bit by using less of strong of a dye almost like this suhr but in red (and quilted). 







Or maybe throw in just a bit of orange to add a little contrast.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ok, one of the members on JCFonline.com recently took a tour of FMIC HQ in Arizona and saw these new models in person.

From the pics he posted I can confirm that these do have a new neck joint. It's not an AANJ but it is more ergonomic than a standard bolt-on and from what I can tell uses 3 large bolts arranged in a triangle pattern. It's smaller on one side of the heel and it is more rounded than standard, too.

The pics are uploaded to JCFonline.com and not a third party image host so I can't post them with a regular picture link. If you're interested you can head on over there and take a look.

Fender HQ Tour

Also, trans red is not the only color option and some will have maple boards 

Additionally, a black neck through Kelly with white bevels, floyd, and EMGs was spotted!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 12, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I agree but only because it's red. There are other colors in the damn spectrum. I think Schecter, LTD, and Ibanez have enough red veneered guitars. Give us green or blue or purple or... anything but red and black



I want to see more amber/orange. And green.


----------



## MWC262 (Aug 12, 2012)

Personally from what I have seen and played, Jackson is realizing that they need to keep up in the world of guitars. ESP, Schecter, and Ibanez are turning out better guitars for a lower cost and still have amazing craftsmanship too. The Japan plant is gone  but they still are turning out great guitars. I wish they would have a reverse head stock soloist for they X series.


----------



## Nag (Aug 13, 2012)

it's indeed likely to be a Premium ripoff design but eh, I won't complain about having more nice guitars LOL


----------



## trickae (Aug 13, 2012)

i haven't read any of the posts (sorry at work no time) but inb4 'looks like an ibanez premium' 

I'm suprised by alot of the newer jacksons coming out - especially the X-series guitars looking like the iby falcons. 

Are they trying to directly copy ibanez now?


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 14, 2012)

It does look like an Ibby premium, but, that being said most of these features aren't new to Jackson either.

The offset dots were common in the 90s. There were several dinkys with no pickup rings. Body binding is hardly original. Matching headstocks can be found on most of their higher end neck throughs in trans finishes. Plus, the scalloping on the horns isn't on Ibanez Premiums. I would've liked cream neck binding though.

But yeah, switch placement and contoured heel are new to Jackson. I'm fine with them going after that section of the market though. It's nice to see some new models after losing the MIJ pro series last year and the number of models taking a nosedive.


----------



## Pav (Aug 15, 2012)

lol @ the Jackson copying Ibanez comments. You guys realize where Ibanez got most of their ideas for their superstrats, right?  Or ESP or Carvin or any other metal-oriented neck-thru guitars for that matter.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 15, 2012)

Pav said:


> You guys realize where Ibanez got most of their ideas for their superstrats, right?



You're talking about Eddie Van Halen and Kramer right? 

Bone up on your guitar history.


----------



## Pav (Aug 15, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You're talking about Eddie Van Halen and Kramer right?



I was not, but I appreciate your education.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 15, 2012)

Going back as early as 1979 (just as Van Halen was exploding) Ibanez was looking at the guitars Eddie was using and seeing the exploding trend of "strats-with-buckers", releasing the Roadstar II models with single humbuckers and trems built more for dives and warbles than the previous vintage/Fender style units they were using the privious few years. The Roadstar II (which evolved from the Blazer) was their modified Strat shapes used as fallout from the lawsuits of the previous years. By 1980 they had brought more similar guitars to the forefront, and around the same times the Soloist was officially released already had the Proline series (probably the closest to the Soloist as they were both neck-thru). Later on, in 86'/87' they went with the JEM and RG and the rest is history. 

I wouldn't say any company was really "copying" anyone around then, everyone was just reacting to the market. Kramer was probably the first big name to really put out guitars like that (protos around 79'/80'), and EVERYONE pretty much copied them, as they were the biggest guitar company in the world for awhile.


----------



## Pav (Aug 15, 2012)

This is what happens when I speak out of turn while drunk. I get severely pwned.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 15, 2012)

No pwnage here, just giving some insight. Honestly, everyone has copied everyone else at this point, it's silly to point it out. Guitar companies have to roll with trends, it's what keeps them in business. It can seem like those late to the game are just "copying", but really, they're just playing catch up. In Jackson's case, they're just super late to the party.


----------



## Dan Halen (Aug 15, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> No pwnage here, just giving some insight. Honestly, everyone has copied everyone else at this point, it's silly to point it out. Guitar companies have to roll with trends, it's what keeps them in business. It can seem like those late to the game are just "copying", but really, they're just playing catch up. In Jackson's case, they're just super late to the party.



Agreed!

though hands down I'm a Jackson Fan boy till the Bitter end i would have to agree with catch-up. Personally on my "Parts Warrior" i took off the the Pup rings and added some wood blocks in the spring holes so i can just add foam and call it a day at that. it looks a lot cleaner that way, and plus i think Pup Bezels are gaudy. Ive done this with almost all the guitars i own.

and besides the Bezels the whole thing with carved horns seems a bit late in the game also, not to mention that binding seems to be making a surge recently. and the best part about binding is you can do natural binding and all that takes is some tape around the Edge when spraying.

Although i will say that Jackson makes too many Red/Black/Grey guitars. all models included in this. i know they work with mostly metal players but STILL theres a point when THAT MUCH BLACK is too much.

PS.
Besides that looking like a bolt on it seems to be a bit more AANJ and thats slightly disappointing but still understandable.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 15, 2012)

not a jackson guy but those look tasty 

edit: leave it to max to bring ibanez into the equation


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't think it's a simple feature issue that Jackson is catching up to, but the overall market. For what seems like way too long they rested on their high-end laurels. Not that it's a bad thing to just makes guitars in a certain price and quality bracket, but the market changed. There's more younger folks buying guitars, and they're too young to have fond memories of Jackson in the 80's and early 90's. Jackson was loosing traction in a market they helped create.


----------



## Pav (Aug 15, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> No pwnage here, just giving some insight. Honestly, everyone has copied everyone else at this point, it's silly to point it out. Guitar companies have to roll with trends, it's what keeps them in business. It can seem like those late to the game are just "copying", but really, they're just playing catch up. In Jackson's case, they're just super late to the party.


I suppose so. Likely the Jackson fanboy in me crying out, but I had always associated the superstrat/whatever metal-oriented guitars as being largely popularized or even mastered by Jackson some decades ago, only to see the Asian brands figure out how to make them more accessible to those unwilling to pay and wait for a custom. My devotion seems to cause me to forget that they didn't _invent_ the traits that they're most well-known for, but like you said, everyone has copied everyone at this point that it's pointless to try to attribute something to one single source.

That, and like I said, I am currently full of booze, so feel free to ignore me.



Dan Halen said:


> Although i will say that Jackson makes too many Red/Black/Grey guitars. all models included in this. i know they work with mostly metal players but STILL theres a point when THAT MUCH BLACK is too much.



I never associated Jackson with red guitars, mostly Schecter and the Japanese-based brands. Jackson always seemed very black-heavy to me.

Read: my current custom order is trans red.


----------



## Dan Halen (Aug 15, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think it's a simple feature issue that Jackson is catching up to, but the overall market. For what seems like way too long they rested on their high-end laurels. Not that it's a bad thing to just makes guitars in a certain price and quality bracket, but the market changed. There's more younger folks buying guitars, and they're too young to have fond memories of Jackson in the 80's and early 90's. Jackson was loosing traction in a market they helped create.



Yah i also agree with that. But i also appreciated that Jackson had been sticking to their guns, so to speak, for a REALLY long time like you said. I think its good that they are coming along in that respect. 

but i really think they should have kept the Pro series name instead of changing it to the X series. I know they lost that part of the production line in Japan but now the name for the "pro" line models sounds like its their Cheaper end stuff sort of like Schecter naming their low end the Diamond series. its almost as if they are Parodying themselves with a Highend sounding name and making a cheaper guitar (this being in respect to schecter). At this point in the guitar manufacturing world it seems that a lot companies have that sort of thing for the lower end models. I mean they could have even switched the JS series with the X series to follow the "trend" better and named the JS "Jackson Select Series" and just left the X series as the lower tier models. but thats just some semantics.


----------



## Dan Halen (Aug 15, 2012)

Pav said:


> I never associated Jackson with red guitars, mostly Schecter and the Japanese-based brands. Jackson always seemed very black-heavy to me.
> 
> Read: my current custom order is trans red.



I'll agree with that, but I'm mostly talking about the guitars that people dont buy very much like the Warriors and more extreme models. they have sooooo many models in just Trans-red or solid sparkle red and black or trans-black and GUN METAL GREY. i was lucky to find a nice Trans Blue warrior body for about a $140. only other gripe is that most Trans colors have a Flame top and not a quilt or something else.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 15, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think it's a simple feature issue that Jackson is catching up to, but the overall market. For what seems like way too long they rested on their high-end laurels. Not that it's a bad thing to just makes guitars in a certain price and quality bracket, but the market changed. There's more younger folks buying guitars, and they're too young to have fond memories of Jackson in the 80's and early 90's. Jackson was loosing traction in a market they helped create.



I'm with you there. They are my favorite brand by far due to their high end models but they had been lacking solid entry-level and mid-range stuff. They've always struggled to compete price-wise because their "mid-range" stuff was MIJ and still pretty pricey. They've also suffered from some price-level confusion. It hasn't always been clear to people which import lines were which. I wasn't happy to see their MIJ models go, but the reasons for that are well documented. It seems they're having better luck getting the import models into the hands of more people since revamping the X series. So, I think the brand is going in the right direction.

Jackson is always going to be about Custom and USA-made stuff first and foremost, but a larger variety of import models can never hurt. It gets more people playing the brand and is good for business.

I would like to see some models in the $1-1.5k range. That would be the next logical step as they no longer have anything at that price level. I would do things like this:

Beginner Packs and Cheapies: JS series (I wouldn't mind seeing these go away) ~ $200
Entry Level: X Series $450-700
Intermediate: Mystery series $800-1.5k
High-End: USA Select 2-2.5k
Custom Shop $$$$$$$$$

Maybe they're reading my mind and releasing a series like this and that's what these models are from


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 15, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> they should have kept the Pro series name instead of changing it to the X series



The Pro series didn't change, it was discontinued, as in never to be seen again (minus used of course) for the foreseeable future. For many years, if a Jackson was a "Pro" it was MIJ, and to just name the cheaper Indian/Indonesian models as such would have been a little dishonest. Kinda like if Ibanez just re-branded the Premiums as Prestige and the Prestige as J.Custom. The lines have been around too long to just shift them like that, there would be tons of folks thinking their getting one thing and getting another.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 15, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I'll agree with that, but I'm mostly talking about the guitars that people dont buy very much like the Warriors and more extreme models. they have sooooo many models in just Trans-red or solid sparkle red and black or trans-black and GUN METAL GREY. i was lucky to find a nice Trans Blue warrior body for about a $140. only other gripe is that most Trans colors have a Flame top and not a quilt or something else.



Hey, I looked for a trans-red SL2H forever and gave up . Millions of trans-blues around though (mine included).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 15, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> I would like to see some models in the $1-1.5k range. That would be the next logical step as they no longer have anything at that price level. I would do things like this:



Shortly before Chushin shut down they came out with the "Elite" series that would have fit the bill for that bracket perfectly. I still kick myself for not snagging the Absinthe Frost King V Elite that Sweetwater had in stock.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 15, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Shortly before Chushin shut down they came out with the "Elite" series that would have fit the bill for that bracket perfectly. I still kick myself for not snagging the Absinthe Frost King V Elite that Sweetwater had in stock.



Yeah, those certainly didn't last very long.

I sort of imagined they had a bunch of wood and parts lying around and just decided to make some stuff at the last minute before they closed.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 15, 2012)

It definitely seems like a "last hurrah" in retrospect. I guess they were hoping to get a big order to tide them over a little longer, but in the end it just didn't work out. 

I don't think we've seen the last of MIJ Jackson, but it's not going to be a short wait.


----------



## Rook (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't know why Jackson won't make a 'USA Special' type model like Fender. As you say, £1-1.5k (you basically pay pound for dollar with companies like Jackson here) is a market to be tapped, I'd love Jackson to pump a load of variation models into that market, even if they're all black...


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 15, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> I don't know why Jackson won't make a 'USA Special' type model like Fender. As you say, £1-1.5k (you basically pay pound for dollar with companies like Jackson here) is a market to be tapped, I'd love Jackson to pump a load of variation models into that market, even if they're all black...


 
Something along those lines. If they were US-made I wonder how they would be able to save that 1k though. Maybe using rosewood instead of ebony for fretboards, and poplar isntead of alder. I guess they could ditch the binding, but Jacksons look wrong without them .


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 15, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> I don't know why Jackson won't make a 'USA Special' type model like Fender. As you say, £1-1.5k (you basically pay pound for dollar with companies like Jackson here) is a market to be tapped, I'd love Jackson to pump a load of variation models into that market, even if they're all black...



Having gotten my hands on more American Special Fenders (FMIC owns Jackson, hence the relevance) than I care to remember, I don't think it would be a great move. The AmSpec Fenders are more hit or miss than a lot of the MIM stuff. 

If you don't mind black, just spend the $500 more and pick up a black SL2H, if the pound to dollar is what you say. It would beat putting all the work in on something much cheaper.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 15, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> I don't know why Jackson won't make a 'USA Special' type model like Fender. As you say, £1-1.5k (you basically pay pound for dollar with companies like Jackson here) is a market to be tapped, I'd love Jackson to pump a load of variation models into that market, even if they're all black...



I think they tried that back in the 90s, a lot were American made guitars with import hardware. From what I can remember from posts online they did not last long and as with Max;s Fender American Special comparison, they were not that good. It would be like a "USA Special" Jackson is to a Fender American special as a USA Select Jackson is to a Fender American Deluxe. 

Jackson USA are relatively bare bones minus the inlays and binding, even with both of those features gone the guitars would not be that much cheaper. You have to take into consideration that they are high end USA made guitars.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 15, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think we've seen the last of MIJ Jackson, but it's not going to be a short wait.



I don't think we'll see it. Guitar manufacturers outsourced some stuff to Japan for one reason, it was cheaper than the USA, and the qualified techs already were there. then since the 60/70es the japanese standard of life (and salariesà skyrocketed to the point that "Made in Japan" is now a luxury mark...in Japan. Most consumer grade electronics factories were sent to Taiwan, Hong Kong and later China, for exemple only the top end Nikon lenses are made in Japan nowadays, and the same goes for Sony, National (the local Panasonic branding), etc.
I don't see any valid reason to pick Japan again to open a factory or even doing outsourced buildings. Might as well stay in the US for that price level. A made in Japan ESP costs globally the same as a USA Jackson and I suppose the quality is roughly the same. (Haven't played a top end Jackson for a looooooong time now, but the JS stuff are wood planks.)


----------



## CapinCripes (Aug 15, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You're talking about Eddie Van Halen and Kramer right?
> 
> Bone up on your guitar history.



*Cough*





anyway these guitars look pretty good and i like the fact that it looks like some of them are getting maple boards but I am not too sure about their quality what with them being the first run of Indonesian Jacksons.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 16, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> A made in Japan ESP costs globally the same as a USA Jackson and I suppose the quality is roughly the same.



Not true for folks in North America. A brand new ESP M-II is $1400, where a comparable Jackson SL2H is $2400. 

Over here MIJ guitars are still much cheaper than similar MIA ones.


----------



## Dooky (Aug 16, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not true for folks in North America. A brand new ESP M-II is $1400, where a comparable Jackson SL2H is $2400.
> 
> Over here MIJ guitars are still much cheaper than similar MIA ones.


Yeah, similar to in Australia. 
Brand new ESP M-II is $2200 and a Horizon FR-II is $2700
Brand new Jackson DK1 is $3100 and a SL1 is around $3600+


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 16, 2012)

Dooky said:


> Yeah, similar to in Australia.
> Brand new ESP M-II is $2200 and a Horizon FR-II is $2700
> Brand new Jackson DK1 is $3100 and a SL1 is around $3600+


 
Yikes. Exchange rate between USD and Aussie $s is pretty even, isn't it?

I'm not sure about high end ESPs but we should keep in mind, as previously pointed out, that the USA Jacksons are made in the custom shop even though they do not say "Custom Shop" on the headstock. That accounts for some of the difference (unless ESP does things similarly).

I have nothing against Ibanez or ESP, but I guess I'm just a Jackson guy.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 16, 2012)

How about this one?

2012 JACKSON SOLOIST DINKY DNKY ~ SILVERBURST ~ $0.99 NO RESERVE! | eBay

Looks like the old PS dinkys.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 16, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> I'm not sure about high end ESPs but we should keep in mind, as previously pointed out, that the USA Jacksons are made in the custom shop even though they do not say "Custom Shop" on the headstock. That accounts for some of the difference (unless ESP does things similarly).



The ESP Standard and Jackson USA stuff I've played, owned, and worked on has been pretty much exactly on par as far as quality goes.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 16, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The ESP Standard and Jackson USA stuff I've played, owned, and worked on has been pretty much exactly on par as far as quality goes.



They are both pretty awesome in terms of overall quality, regardless of where or how they were made, which is why I mainly stick to them.

Just more USA Select models from Jackson would be nice and I would be completely happy with both.


----------



## Dooky (Aug 16, 2012)

MASS DEFECT said:


> How about this one?



Holy shizzle! Is this for real? Is this going to be a production model? 
Man I hope it is. Maple board, off-set dot inlay, black binding, direct mount HH pickup config and reverse headstock FTW!!!


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 16, 2012)

^looks like it.

hope they do the same thing with a 7 string.

and there's a new kelly bird bass too. just went up in the Jackson website.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 16, 2012)

MASS DEFECT said:


>


There are so many things right with this.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 16, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The ESP Standard and Jackson USA stuff I've played, owned, and worked on has been pretty much exactly on par as far as quality goes.



In general I find the tonality of the wood to be a little better on the USA Jacksons, though ESP has been getting better about that - the percentage of "dead" true ESPs I've played has gone down quite a bit since the early 2000s.

Build quality is very similar.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 16, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> There are so many things right with this.



...and one huge thing wrong - WTF with the switch? I's damn near impossible to reach there...


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 16, 2012)

eaeolian said:


> ...and one huge thing wrong - WTF with the switch? I's damn near impossible to reach there...


Damn didn't notice that


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 16, 2012)

MASS DEFECT said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 2012 JACKSON SOLOIST DINKY DNKY ~ SILVERBURST ~ $0.99 NO RESERVE! | eBay
> 
> Looks like the old PS dinkys.



Saw this a while back, posted a thread about it. Apparently not even the seller knows what model this is


----------



## Dooky (Aug 16, 2012)

eaeolian said:


> ...and one huge thing wrong - WTF with the switch? I's damn near impossible to reach there...


It's not the best placement. But I could get used to it quick enough - I've got pretty nibble fingers.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 17, 2012)

Just pop the tone knob off or take it out entirely. It's not like it's needed.


----------



## elrrek (Aug 17, 2012)

BA-BAM! And it's 1994 again


----------



## fortisursus (Aug 17, 2012)

Hopefully Jackson has realized that they need to rework their current line up. Jackson's have that aura that draws me, except they just don't seem to live up to their Japanese competitors. Hopefully this will lead them to modernize a little.


----------



## Rook (Aug 17, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> I don't know why Jackson won't make a 'USA Special' type model like Fender. As you say, £1-1.5k (you basically pay pound for dollar with companies like Jackson here) is a market to be tapped, I'd love Jackson to pump a load of variation models into that market, even if they're all black...



Just to clarify, it was precisely because of Fender's ownership of Jackson that I said this, there was no coincidence there 

As for spending the 'extra $500', American special's are £7-800 here, Jackson USA Select start at around £2k if you can find one. When you look at that gap, seems worth it a bit hahaha.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 17, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> Just to clarify, it was precisely because of Fender's ownership of Jackson that I said this, there was no coincidence there
> 
> As for spending the 'extra $500', American special's are £7-800 here, Jackson USA Select start at around £2k if you can find one. When you look at that gap, seems worth it a bit hahaha.



When you said "£1-1.5k (you basically pay pound for dollar with companies like Jackson here) is a market to be tapped" I took it to mean that was the range you were looking at, not close to half that. 

If all you want to spend is $700, hit up an X-Series. By all accounts the quality isn't bad at all, and just like anything in that bracket you'll likely have to replace some hardware down the road, or put a bit into a proper setup/dress. 

I don't see how they'd make a USA Jackson for $800 without putting bottom of the barrel hardware on and leaving QA/QC lacking. Fender went that route and thanks to the AmSpec line folks have lost a lot of respect for Fenders with the USA stamp. 

It's fun getting something for nothing, but what makes USA Jacksons so awesome is the quality. Not just the woodwork and fretwork, but also the hardware, pickups, and finish, the three things that you compromise as you start dropping the price.


----------



## Dan Halen (Aug 17, 2012)

MASS DEFECT said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 2012 JACKSON SOLOIST DINKY DNKY ~ SILVERBURST ~ $0.99 NO RESERVE! | eBay
> 
> Looks like the old PS dinkys.



This thing is super cool except for the painted headstock and 5 way placement. i just want to know where i can look at more of the newer models. because ive only seen this and the 2 red ones this thread started with.


----------



## xhellchosemex (Aug 17, 2012)

groverj3 said:


>


the axe on the left is f.. awesome.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 17, 2012)

MASS DEFECT said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 2012 JACKSON SOLOIST DINKY DNKY ~ SILVERBURST ~ $0.99 NO RESERVE! | eBay
> 
> Looks like the old PS dinkys.



Don't even give a fuck that it has a Floyd, that is superb. I don't know what it is, but I want one.


----------



## Rook (Aug 17, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> When you said "£1-1.5k (you basically pay pound for dollar with companies like Jackson here) is a market to be tapped" I took it to mean that was the range you were looking at, not close to half that.
> 
> If all you want to spend is $700, hit up an X-Series. By all accounts the quality isn't bad at all, and just like anything in that bracket you'll likely have to replace some hardware down the road, or put a bit into a proper setup/dress.
> 
> ...



X series cost £350-500 here, some a little more if you put a fun finish on.

My point kinda culminates in your first sentence - fender can produce Am Spec guitars for £7-800, American standard strats for £900-1100 and American deluxe for sub £1500. Even the new American select or whatever they're called with the nice tops and flat board are about £1700-1800. Jackson in this country seems to be £150-£600 for JS to X series, the Japanese stuff was £800-1000 and the next bracket £2000 for a USA Select.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 17, 2012)

Jackson posted these on Instagram. Looks like the Kellys that were posted over at JCF...

















about time we get a new Kelly model. For what seems like forever it was just the Js, the KE3 and the KE2. 

These new Jackson models remind me of the late 90s Jackson era where we had a lot of import options.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 17, 2012)

Oops. Double post.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 20, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Oh FUCK yes.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 20, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 20, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> Since I'm obviously known as a big Jackson guy around here by now I thought I'd share something from the Jackson facebook page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, an entire line of Jacksons back in the early 90's called the Dinky and the Dinky Reverse had the offset dots inlays. I had one called the JDR94 (Jackson Dinky Reverse, 1994). It was a HSH config, they also had a HXH config and an HSS config.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 20, 2012)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Actually, an entire line of Jacksons back in the early 90's called the Dinky and the Dinky Reverse had the offset dots inlays. I had one called the JDR94 (Jackson Dinky Reverse, 1994). It was a HSH config, they also had a HXH config and an HSS config.


 
Yes, as I said numerous times during this thread. Jackson has had all of these features on models in the past. Nothing really new here other than the control layout and heel.

Fanboys of all brands tend to think their personal favorite invented the electric guitar and blame all others for copying. In fact, every brand copies every other brand to some extent. These models are just a little different than what we've seen from Jackson recently and I'm cool with that.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 20, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


 
Sunburst kelly is an interesting Idea. Looks like an unfinished neck!


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 20, 2012)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Jackson posted these on Instagram. Looks like the Kellys that were posted over at JCF...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Trans black is kind of blah on a lot of guitars, but here it is outstanding!


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 20, 2012)

that satin black kelly is the sex. damn. good going jackson!

now do a reverse headstock DXMG-like seven string. yes. bolt on!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Aug 20, 2012)

Now, if Jackson would only introduce a 24.75" scale guitar into the X Series range...


----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 20, 2012)

Those Kelly's look awesome. About time they come out w/ a non-JS version. Can't wait til they go up for sale. 

The TOM version w/ EMG's will be mine, oh yes, it will be mine.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 20, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> Yes, as I said numerous times during this thread. Jackson has had all of these features on models in the past. Nothing really new here other than the control layout and heel.
> 
> Fanboys of all brands tend to think their personal favorite invented the electric guitar and blame all others for copying. In fact, every brand copies every other brand to some extent. These models are just a little different than what we've seen from Jackson recently and I'm cool with that.



I agree, and it's nice to see some quality maple caps on more guitars than just the Phil Collen model, not that they haven't been on others to some extent, but not as much as the PC.


----------



## elrrek (Aug 21, 2012)

Woo-hoo! Looks like there is going to be Jackson guitars with unpainted necks just like the Charvel Desolation series! Superb.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 21, 2012)

jacksonplayer said:


> Now, if Jackson would only introduce a 24.75" scale guitar into the X Series range...



Maybe with a bit of persuasion theyll reissue the Fusion.


----------



## -OTW- (Aug 21, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> Since I'm obviously known as a big Jackson guy around here by now I thought I'd share something from the Jackson facebook page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This and the ibanez look great. Normally id go for Jackson but is this really made in India?


----------



## slapnutz (Aug 21, 2012)

Finally, more Jacksons without Pickup rings .. bring it on!


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 21, 2012)

-OTW- said:


> This and the ibanez look great. Normally id go for Jackson but is this really made in India?


 
I'm guessing Indonesia. That's where the X series 7 strings are being made.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Aug 21, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Maybe with a bit of persuasion theyll reissue the Fusion.



I'm thinking 750xl or Archtop Soloist Pro, but yeah, a Fusion reissue wouldn't suck.


----------



## MFB (Aug 21, 2012)

jacksonplayer said:


> Now, if Jackson would only introduce a 24.75" scale guitar into the X Series range...



Don't you already own more Fusions than any normal human should


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 22, 2012)

According to this vid. It seems that the Pro series is coming back. I wonder if these are a taste of it.


----------



## Dooky (Aug 22, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> According to this vid. It seems that the Pro series is coming back. I wonder if these are a taste of it.


Oh dear lord, please let that be true!


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 22, 2012)

Dooky said:


> Oh dear lord, please let that be true!



Well, the dude in the video says so. He works for Jackson, so I'd believe it.

No idea where they will be made though. My money is on someplace not named Japan .

They were a step up from x series before that series was revamped, so I'll be listening around the net for all news Jackson-y as usual.


----------



## Dooky (Aug 22, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> Well, the dude in the video says so. He works for Jackson, so I'd believe it.
> 
> No idea where they will be made though. My money is on someplace not named Japan .
> 
> They were a step up from x series before that series was revamped, so I'll be listening around the net for all news Jackson-y as usual.



Yeah, there really needs to be a mid/upper ranged guitar series from Jackon. Here in Australia there's really only two options: 
X-series guitars, which cost around $1000-1500 (give or take) 
and USA select series guitars, which cost around $3200+
But I don't think I could ever feel right about buying a guitar for $2000+ that's been 'hand crafted' in India, Indonesia, China or Korea
Really wish the Japan factories would reopen - but I know it's highly unlikely.


----------



## Pav (Aug 22, 2012)

Dooky said:


> Yeah, there really needs to be a mid/upper ranged guitar series from Jackon. Here in Australia there's really only two options:
> X-series guitars, which cost around $1000-1500 (give or take)
> and USA select series guitars, which cost around $3200+
> But I don't think I could ever feel right about buying a guitar for $2000+ that's been 'hand crafted' in India, Indonesia, China or Korea
> Really wish the Japan factories would reopen - but I know it's highly unlikely.



Holy balls, for some reason I keep forgetting about the markup on Jacksons overseas.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 22, 2012)

Dooky said:


> Yeah, there really needs to be a mid/upper ranged guitar series from Jackon. Here in Australia there's really only two options:
> X-series guitars, which cost around $1000-1500 (give or take)
> and USA select series guitars, which cost around $3200+
> But I don't think I could ever feel right about buying a guitar for $2000+ that's been 'hand crafted' in India, Indonesia, China or Korea
> Really wish the Japan factories would reopen - but I know it's highly unlikely.



Man, those are some crazy prices. Especially considering that the US and AUS dollars are pretty even these days.

I think it's highly likely these will be made in South Korea or Indonesia. But I'll keep everyone updated like usual if I hear anything.


----------



## Dooky (Aug 23, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> Man, those are some crazy prices. Especially considering that the US and AUS dollars are pretty even these days.
> 
> I think it's highly likely these will be made in South Korea or Indonesia. But I'll keep everyone updated like usual if I hear anything.


Yeah, it's pretty poopy. 
The best price I could get on a Jackson DK1 was $3090 and that was for the solid black finish (I didn't buy it). 
I bought my Jackson SL1 (black) brand new for $3500 back in 2001. Which is why it's strange for me to hear you guys discussing prices for second hand Soloists at $1000-$1200. That would be the bargain of a lifetime where I live!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Aug 23, 2012)

MFB said:


> Don't you already own more Fusions than any normal human should



I only own one at the moment, though I've owned a few others before. It's Soloists that I have a bumper crop of.


----------

